# Falla en Reproductor de CD y Cassette SHARP modelo: CD-C420W



## yisnier (Feb 2, 2007)

Saludos a todos:

Me remito a este interesante foro para encontrar algún tipo de colaboración de los colegas que me puedan ayudar a solucionar la falla de un Sistema de Audio (Mini Component System SHARP Modelo: CD-C420W), la cual consiste en que el equipo lee todas las pistas del CD, pero cuando comienza a reproducirlas se producen saltos del tema musical, lo mismo hacia delante que hacia atrás, y en ocasiones se detiene en el mismo lugar del tema musical que se esta reproduciendo y vuelve a saltar hacia delante o hacia atrás, todo esto dentro del tema musical que se esta reproduciendo, o sea dentro del tema que se esta reproduciendo se producen saltos no hacia otro tema musical, sino dentro del mismo tema que se está reproduciendo en ese momento. 
Si alguien ha tenido esta experiencia en alguna reparación le agradecería muchísimo su colaboración si no le causa muchas molestias.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias por su atención.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola yisnier:

Este tipo de falla es muy común, normalmente se debe a falta de mantenimiento al lector laser.

Te dejo algunas de las posibles soluciones en orden estadístico:

1.- Limpieza del lente: Con un pequeño cotonete seco puedes limpiar el lente, formando círculos excéntricos, y sin aplicar mucha presión ya que puedes rayar o elimninar l apequeña capa de pintura que tiene el lente (el cuál le da su color azulado).

2.- Limpieza y engrase de los carriles donde se desliza el pick-up: saca el o los rieles y límpialos con Thinner u alcohol, ya que están limpios trata de no tocarlos con los dedos, ya que volverían a ensuciarse con grasa, se le pone su grasa lubricante y se arma de nuevo.

3.- Ajuste da ganancia del láser: *-- OJO --*  (Cualquier tipo de ajuste en un equipo debe realizarse con osciloscopio, de otra manera puede quedar peor que como estaba). Identificas el preset para darle ganancia al laser y lo giras en sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj, medio milímetro por vez es suficiente, hasta lograr la ganancia adecuada.

4.- Mantenimiento a los motores. Los motores de moviento del disco "Spindle" y del pick-up laser "Sleed"  suelen perder fuerza debido a la falta de limpieza. se desoldan los pines de los dos motores de la placa y se utiliza un multímetro para medir su resistencia, cuando están detenidos deben medir entre 11 y 13 Ohms, al hacer girar el rotor, la resistencia sube muchísimo, pero al detenerse de nuevo siempre deben dar la misma lectura. SI la lectura es errática o mayor a estos valores, se quitan los motores y se destapan (Cuidando siempre de marcar la posición del motor en el equipo y de la tapa del mismo), para que queden exactamente como estaban, Al quitar la tapa dede ocuparse un clip doblado para abrir las escobillas de conexión, de otra manera si se quita la tapa a la fuerza se pueden doblar o romper. Se limpian el rotor y las ecobillas con alcohol y una goma, y se arma de nuevo.

Normalmente la mayoría de equipos sólo requieren hasta el paso 2 para funcionar correctamente, los pasos 3 y 4 Necesitan más experienci apara hacerse.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## snakewather (Feb 2, 2007)

hola el problema que presenta tu reproductor se encuentra en la etapa del laser ó pik up.
a veces estos suelen tener problemas con 3 ó 2 potenciometros que se encuentran en la placa
de la base del laser uno controla la velocidad de giro , otro la potencia del laser, y otro la dirección. podrías probar con eso. si es que tu reproductor sufrió un desajuste.
así me paso con el mio.y si se soluciono.
bueno espero te sirva!


----------

